# Leigh FMT Mortise & Tenon Jig - Cheating?



## pmf2000 (Nov 2, 2007)

When it comes to dovetails, there are hand cut and there is everything else. The normal procedure for mortise and tenons is to use a mortiser/chisels and the tablesaw. I'm wondering about the perception of using the Leigh FMT Mortise and Tenon Jig.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

None at all, and I'm a handtool guy. Handcutting dovetails is a spiritual thing, almost. Mortise and tenons, meh. If I could afford a Leigh, I'd own one.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Its the oddest thing that you ask…

Even though I've never done them by hand (the last time was years ago doing dovetails with a jig), I cant help but think if I was to build an oak machinists toolbox and I didnt do it by hand (dovetails) I would feel it is cheating and I have no idea why…

Mortices I think is a very different thing, and I know it is ridiculous, but I just cant help felling that way…

So i'd say using a jig is ok…lol


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

the dovetail joint is usually seen and a sign of craftsmanship, while the mortise and tenon is not seen, and unless someone is told the joint is a mortise and tenon, no one will ever really know..I have heard awesome things about the Festool Domino machine..it's fast..accurate and strong as heck.. if your going to buy a Leigh..for a few dollars more you can own the Festool


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Any router-driven joinery solution has depth limitations.


----------



## pmf2000 (Nov 2, 2007)

For the record I own the Leigh FMT and it's awesome. It's funny, I could never understand what the fuss was all about UNTIL I became interested in chairs - then it became obvious. I also have a mortiser which almost never gets used now.

Randy, you make a good point about the joint never being seen. However…

What if I said I was going to use a doweling jig? How would that make you feel?


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

I would feel fine as long as the joint was structurally sound.. I use dowels all the time for faceframes and seats.. nothing wrong with them..Dowels have their place as do other methods of joinery..


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

I use a variety of ways to cut M+T and I don't think it matters in the end as long as it's a nice fit. Dovetails on the other hand need to be cut by hand in my opinion, kind of a double standard. I think as long as the tenon is part of the actual board, its good in my opinion. I have used the domino, and its great, but I feel like a floating tenon is a little cheating. I also like square tenons. A lot of this is personal opinion, but there are a lot of strong suitable ways to get the job done. It all boils down to whether it bothers you to go with the quicker and a lot easier options.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

It's not cheating.
It's making the best of what's available.

I'm willing to bet that if the current jigs for joint making were available way back, they would have been used extensively.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

It all boils down to doing what YOU want to do.


----------

